# Lifetime Premiere and Lifetime TivoHD



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Clearing out some gear and was going to give first offer here.

Premiere - 746 prefix machine, Valid Lifetime and fully working

A couple remotes or more as I find them, and one or more Tivo Wifi Adapters to throw in the box also.

Shipping from Tennessee

Honestly will take offers or trade offers, I don't need them and don't want them to go to waste

Edit : HD Sold!


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

Sent you a message, did you sell them?


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

DawnW said:


> Sent you a message, did you sell them?


not yet


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

Tobashadow said:


> not yet


Ok, did you get my DM? I am really bad at making offers. I am looking at eBay to get an idea, but do you have a ballpark in mind?


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

HD sold


----------

